# Spyder5 Pro Issues?



## CTJohn (Jun 22, 2016)

I've replaced my old Spyder 3 system (no longer supported by Datacolor) with the Spyder5 Pro. The calibration is much warmer than with the old Spyder 3 system. I've tried it 5 times and get the same results. Since all of my images have been processed to the old calibration, which printed true colors, every image I've got in my Lightroom catalog looks like it's taken at late sunset.

Any others with this issue? I've contacted Datacolor and they seem to miss that all my previous processing is now out the window with the new calibrator. This is their response..."Since the Spyder5 is a completely new device which calibrates much more precisely compared to the much older Spyder3 calibrator, you simply can't compare the calibration results visually.
Give you eyes some time to get used to the new calibration with the Spyder5 - they are able to do a kind of automatic whitebalance.

However, if you still got issues, send us the profile you generated and photos (taken by a camera in manual mode with fixed white balance) showing the calibration on / off (from the SpyderProof showing the 16 images in the software - use short cut from the drop down menu lower left in the Spyder software). JPEG < 1 MB each.
Please also let us know the Spyder-hardware-serialnumber which you'll find on the sticker of your Spyder's USB plug (a photo as JPEG file is OK).

Last but not least, also send us a screenshot of your computer's start-up list (MSCONFIG). On Windows 10, you will find this via the task manager.
That way we could check and make sure you got no tools running which could "destroy" a correct calibration."


----------

